# Velasco Sauce Recipe?



## RedBedHead (Dec 5, 2011)

My husband and I recently went to Chicago and ate at Rosebud's on Taylor. I still can't forget the velasco sauce and would love to make it at home. Does anyone have a recipe for this?


----------



## jessetc (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey,
Did anyone ever get you that recipe??


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's one Sweet-And-Sour Sauce (Velasco) | BigOven


----------



## RedBedHead (Jan 26, 2012)

I still haven't found the recipe. 
Thanks for the link Andy but that's not it. This one was full of all sorts of peppers and had almost a creamish tan color to it. 
I'm thinking about just calling the restaurant to see if they'll share the ingredients.


----------

